# Kubota r510 won’t go forward.



## Derek Jones (5 mo ago)

I have a Kubota r510 that won’t shift into forward. Goes in reverse fine. I’m thinking it might be the fr solenoid. Pn 68881-97510. Kubota shows it discontinued. Does anyone know if there are salvage yards that might have one of these?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

https://www.treetrader.com/listings/search?Manufacturer=KUBOTA&Condition=DISMANTLED&keywords=kubota%20R510


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I would call Messick's to see if there is anything they can do for you. 1-877-260-3528.


----------

